# EVA Repair



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you guys/gals use to repair deep gouges in an EVA handle/foregrip other than cut it off then replacing it? I can find no reference other than replacing the entire EVA on the handle/foregrip.

I already use ground up cork mixed with epoxy for cork handles which works well, but I want to maintain quality of the handle. Thanks. C2


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

You could cut out the damaged areas in square or rectangular sections then cut the same dementions from a scrap piece then contact cement it in , then shape and blend with a blade and sanding. Kind of like doing custom grip 2.


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> What do you guys/gals use to repair deep gouges in an EVA handle/foregrip other than cut it off then replacing it? I can find no reference other than replacing the entire EVA on the handle/foregrip.
> 
> I already use ground up cork mixed with epoxy for cork handles which works well, but I want to maintain quality of the handle. Thanks. C2


 

Charlie if it’s worth the time you can cut it out in a complete ring I use D size thread while it is turning. Clean the slot out good down to the blank then grab you another grip and cut you a very slightly larger ring out of it and check the ID to make sure it will fit the blank then split it. Use some 3m on the blank and on each side of the slots on the rod grip your fixing. Now work your new piece into the slot and 3m the tag ends and wrap a rubber band around it till dry. Then sand repaired grip to a smooth finish with fine Drywall screen if you did it right you cant see the fix
Tom


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

You can also fill the void and use the shrink-wrap x-flock grip material over it. Works well over EVA and makes the look new. I do a lot of vintage rods and also use the shrink-warp over cork and wood to protect wooded handles. 

Any of the rod building suppliers will have it. The Rod Room in Orange Beach is the closest local source that I know of. 

pompano joe


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for the excellent advice.

I do inlays in EVA so may use a plug or ring. Let me ponder the situation. C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

To update you guys a bit: I plugged one hole and did the ring replacement thing on another. Both worked. Thanks to all. C2


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> To update you guys a bit: I plugged one hole and did the ring replacement thing on another. Both worked. Thanks to all. C2


Charlie I have also cleaned holes out on my personal rods and inserted Shark teeth and such in them and filled over with FC so far (second yr) it has been holding up. I put several in the grip. (Just a crazy thought)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*EVA REpair*



tom wicker said:


> Charlie I have also cleaned holes out on my personal rods and inserted Shark teeth and such in them and filled over with FC so far (second yr) it has been holding up. I put several in the grip. (Just a crazy thought)


Not a 'crazy thought' at all; Tom.

I am always interested in learning new things.

Many 'crazy thoughts' have evolved in some serious major changes in the way that we do business. C2


----------

